# Blu-ray issues



## Technolost (Sep 1, 2012)

I know this maybe the wrong board or even the wrong forum but I am soooo techno-lost that I am pleading for help where ever I may find it.

I have a Toshiba Blu-ray/DVD player model BDX1250KU. It has worked fine in the past although it took quite a bit of time to load Blu-rays. This never mattered much because we are mostly DVDs heavy(kids movies) and would watch blu-rays only occasionally. It works fine to access Netflix etc 

I recently purchased Game of Thrones blu-ray season 1. When I insert the disk, it says it is loading and then says 'no disk'. I thought maybe it was an issue with the new purchase and tried some of other blu-rays, including ones it has played in the past and it does and says the same thing. I thought that maybe it needed a firmware update (we have just entered beyond my tech knowledge and comfort zone) but when I try it says there are no updates (even though the last update was July 2011??)

Does anyone know what I can do?  The player is only 1 1/2 years old. The issue could be due to random buttons on the remote being pushed by twin 4 year olds. I have tried googling the issue and have found nothing unless the blu-ray is installed into a computer, this one is not but hooked up to a tv.

thank you from a over worked mom that just wants to watch a 'grown up show'!! 
Techno Lost


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's under warranty, have it serviced/replaced. Otherwise it's time for a replacement. There isn't anything that can be done. As it still works for DVDs and Netflix, it can still be used, but it would appear the Blu-ray portion of the unit has failed.


----------

